
Ask HN: How does Pokemon Go know all of the landmarks in each city? - gillis
There must be some API work at play... Does anyone have information on this?
======
minimaxir
The data was user-submitted from the game Ingress over the period of several
years.

------
skiman10
It uses the database of user submitted portals from Ingress.

